# this forum is for providing fishing reports only



## Mont

If you have a question about fishing, where to fish, how to fish, when to fish, how conditions are, patterns, ect, please post it in the general fishing discussion forum. This forum is for actual fishing reports only and all other posts will be moved or deleted.


----------



## Mont

It has now been updated so that replies can be made via email or PM only. You may still reply to your own threads or update your own threads.

If you have over 50 posts, you may also give green to any thread.


----------

